# which brand?



## ashs_alty (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm lookn 2 get sum springs need opions on which brand is the better one sprint,eibach intrax, or just go with the coilovers?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Personally, I'm looking to get a set of Eibach Pro's for my sentra, or may just get the Nismo shock & spring kit.


----------

